# SAVE your boat from sinking, use WAX RING from a toilet!



## DaleH (Sep 30, 2015)

See video below of a 'new product' called Stay Afloat ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=888wQhRcmjQ&feature=player_embedded







Looks like nothing but the wax ring stuff from replacing the 'doughnut' seal on a toilet ... 






$26 for the "marine product" in a container ... or $4-$6 from your local hardware store!


----------



## Johnny (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL - I formed two thoughts of response . . . deleted both.....
Just can't find the words or reason for an _intelligent_ reply.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Johnny said:


> LOL - I formed two thoughts of response . . . deleted both.....
> Just can't find the words or reason for an _intelligent_ reply.




:mrgreen: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: Maybe something like "for when the #[email protected] hits the hull" Hahahaha!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 30, 2015)

Never heard of it. I know some folks that wish they would have had that.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 30, 2015)

I can see where it could save a day of boating if you leave
the transom plug at home . . . .
if you are on the "frugal" side of life, you could save all your
_USED_ rings !!! :LMFAO:


----------



## richg99 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, Dale.....as always. Just another rip-off of boaters. 

Good idea, though, to carry a wax ring on board. I think, in TX, I'd best put it into a nice sealable container or it would melt and drip away.

richg99


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

Johnny said:



> if you are on the "frugal" side of life, you could save all your
> _USED_ rings !!! :LMFAO:



:LOL2:


----------



## Sinkingfast (Oct 1, 2015)

Being a licensed plumber for 35 years..I've had new and used wax all over my tools and myself..and have tasted both by accident :-& 

Many times I nearly suggested bowl wax on several other forums but thought better of it. The stuff is very useful. But if it doesn't have the word "boat" on it somewhere many will pass on its wonderfullness..


----------



## overboard (Oct 1, 2015)

I heard it can be used to wax the string on a crossbow!
Jim may need to save some of the used ones! :lol:


----------



## JFortner5 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sinkingfast said:


> Being a licensed plumber for 35 years..I've had new and used wax all over my tools and myself..and have tasted both by accident :-&
> 
> Many times I nearly suggested bowl wax on several other forums but thought better of it. The stuff is very useful. But if it doesn't have the word "boat" on it somewhere many will pass on its wonderfullness..



I'm a plumber too, and I hate getting that wax on a tool and then on my hands. What a mess, but it is useful at times. It would be good to keep in the boat when the temps aren't too high.


----------



## Sinkingfast (Oct 2, 2015)

Use it to keep corrosion out of the trailer connector plug. Pack it into the vehicle connector before one puts on the dust cap. It will be like new 10 years later if needed. Put some on a wire splice before using shrink tubing. Makes good mustache wax..well maybe not..


----------



## nlester (Oct 3, 2015)

I understand that the melting temperature of wax rings is around 160 degrees. It starts to sag before that. I assume the reason more toliets don't leak in the heat is that the water in the bowl helps dispate the heat.

It suprised me that bee's wax melts at 91 - 97 degees. Those little burgers must have to fan a lot of air to keep the hive cool in Texas.


----------



## mirroman (Oct 4, 2015)

" SAVE your boat from sinking, use WAX RING *from a toilet!"*

Tried taking your advice and get one from a toilet. Hard to get out and darn was it filthy!! :shock:


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Jim said:


> Johnny said:
> 
> 
> > if you are on the "frugal" side of life, you could save all your
> ...



I'm with Jim on this one...... :-&  .


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Oct 6, 2015)

I've done it with a wood (plank, not plywood) boat. Worked fine, adhered well, even after the wood swelled.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 6, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny said:
> ...




Yes, they make excellent scented candles. :LOL2:


----------



## BrazosDon (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll bet on that one.


----------

